

Sky Drone Website Launched - SkyDrone

We have just launched our new website and want to give you some updates on Sky Drone FPV:&lt;p&gt;- Better camera an optics
- Oculus Rift support incl. headtracking
- Groundstation support Android and Windows 7&#x2F;8
- Faster Camera to CPU interface to further decrease latency
- Case&lt;p&gt;Sky Drone FPV is available for pre-order now.
You can check out our new website here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skydrone.aero&lt;p&gt;More videos to come soon.
======
skram
Clickable link: [http://www.skydrone.aero](http://www.skydrone.aero)

